# Adolf Wiklund



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Adolf Wiklund was born in Långserud, Värmland, on 5 June 1879 and died in Stockholm on 2 April 1950. He was a multi-talented musician, who displayed great capacity both as a pianist and as a composer, and later also as a conductor. He studied and worked overseas for many years − first in Paris and then in Berlin and Karlsruhe. As conductor of the Royal Opera and then with the Stockholm Concert Society, he made a significant and long-standing impact on Swedish music, and his compositions, most of which were produced before 1920, make valuable contributions to the musical repertoire of his time.

*Summary list of works*
Orchestral music (a symphony, 2 piano concertos, 2 orchestral suites, etc.), chamber music (a sting quartet, 2 violin sonatas, etc.), works for piano (including Three intermezzi, Stämningar), approx. 20 songs with piano, a work for soloists, choir and orchestra.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended Listening:

*Piano Concerto No.1 in E-minor, Op.10 (1907)*

Pianist: Ingemar Edgren
Orchestra: Göteborgs Symfoniorkester
Conductor: Jorma Panula


----------

